# Aggie's Twins



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

The first 4H kids arrived today! The buckling has champion written all over him! His sister is gorgeous-- I have named her Maybell and she will join the herd.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations!!


Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

very cute! congratulations


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

So precious I breed Anglo Nubians but everytime I see Boer kid pics I am SOOO tempted!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! SO cute.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Your goats are beautiful Crossroads Boers!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats beautiful!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww  Congrats


----------

